#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Welke multi-tool zal ik kopen???????

## smmeij

Ik ben nu al een tijdje op zoek naar een goede multie-tool, heb op de onderstaande sites wel het een en ander gevonden, maar ik weet het niet. Ik wou nou eigenlijk jullie mening vragen, en graag onderbouwen met argumenten, en niet zo van deze is gewoon beter, waarom??

http://www.uws.com/UWS_SOG_Tools.html
http://www.leatherman.com/default_frame.html
http://www.yukonbay.com/products/ite...9&amp;REF=FPSP
http://www.valorcorp.com/Knives/Gerber_Knives/


gegroet,

Sander

----------


## Stefan17

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Stijn Vanstiphout_
> 
> Leatherman Wave, heb ik zelf ook.
> 
> mvg,
> 
> 
> Stijn Vanstiphout,
> SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
> België



Zelf ben ik nu ook op zoek naar een goede multi-tool.
Mijn oog is ook gevallen op de "Leatherman Wave". Zijn er nog mensen die inmiddels een betere (we zijn al een tijdje verder) hebben gezien.

En wat is nu een redelijke prijs? Ik heb hem op internet gezien voor 140 euro... incl verzendkosten en lerenhoesje.

Alvast bedankt.....

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik heb zelf de Gerber Multiplier 600. Dit is een zeer fijne tool. Hij kost geloof ik momenteel rond de 200 euro.
De vergrendeling vind ik ook fijn werken , ik zelf vind de leatherman niet fijn , maar ik denk dat dat meer persoonlijk is.

Ik zou wel kiezen tussen een gerber of een leatherman. Deze tools hebben zich al bewezen in de licht en geluids wereld en hebben minder problemen met afbrekende messen (zoals al aangekaart bijv victoryknox.

----------


## robert0593

Leatherman heb ik zelf. Ook goeie service laatst handvat kapot gefixed hadde ze ook meteen het mesje geslepe, das wel zo handig.

----------


## Andree

Ik heb al een jaar of 6 de SOG die me prima bevalt. 
Toen ik die tool kocht waren er nog niet zoveel van die dingen op de markt. Garantie is prima in orde. Als ik nu weer zou moeten kiezen ging ik weer alles even proberen.

Groeten
Andree

----------


## jurjen_barel

Eh... De hoeveelste Leatherman VS. Gerber topic wordt dit? Tel kwijt geraakt  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## DJ RoP en LJ WouT

Ik ben voor Leatherman gegaan :Smile: .
Misschien wel prijzig maar je hebt er wel iets aan.

mzzl...

Wouter

----------


## Stefan17

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Eh... De hoeveelste Leatherman VS. Gerber topic wordt dit? Tel kwijt geraakt []



Daarom had ik ook maar even een ouder topic "gekickt".
Maar ik vind het toch wel nuttig om zo'n uitgaven even te overwegen. Zo'n tool gaat jaren mee, dus je zit er toch even aan "vast".

P.s.
Ik ben nieuw op dit forum, maar lees het al wel een aantal jaren mee. Vorig jaar ben ik met de opleiding Sound & Vision van het ROC in Utrecht begonnen.
Ik voelde steeds meer de behoefte om hier te posten, dus dan eindelijk maar eens even laten registreren.  :Smile:

----------


## Merijndj

Welkom Stefan,

Ik heb zelf de Wave van Leatherman, ik vindt deze heel handig, 2 messen, houtzaag en vijl aan de buitenkant... met 1 hand uit te klappen. en ook de tang kan ik met EEN hand uitklappen, vindt ik geen enkel probleem, dus die argumenten van "deze kan je tenminste met 1 hand uitklappen" vindt ik helemaal nergens opslaan....

Garantie: je hebt levenslange garantie (zelfs zonder bon) op de onderdelen die niet kapot hoorden te gaan..... (dus met opzet vervalt dit dan ook). Ik heb laatst geïnformeert naar de "garantie", en de winkel kon mij zeggen dat je je leatherman naar de importeur kan laten opsturen en daar stellen zij je leaterman compleet af... eventuele schade wordt hierbij vervangen.., hierna is je leatherman weer als nieuw (de messen, zagen, en scharen worden ook geslepen/afgesteld).

dit is het wel ff dacht ik zo....

nog ff een "quote" van de leatherman website:





> citaat:We Do the Rest 
> 
> Besides fixing your specific problem, we will inspect your entire tool and make any repairs or adjustments necessary to meet our stringent specifications for a new tool. No more than five business days after we receive it, we will ship your tool back to you via UPS at our expense.

----------


## Gentics

Leathermann is tha tool

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Ik ben juist van leatherman afgestapt. Waarom: Als je iets met de tang vastpakt, en het zit goed vast, dan beweeg je de handvatten terug in plaats van de tang te openen.

Een oplossing hiervoor is de gerber, maar constructief vind ik deze niet goed in elkaar
zitten.

Je zou eens naar een Bucktool kunnen kijken. http://www.finest1.com/bucktool/
Dit is een erg stevig mes,met goede garantie en een heel handig systeem om te openen.
voordelen: handvatten kunnen niet terugklappen, geen scherpe handgreep, goede vergrendeling.

Ik heb van de verkoper begrepen dat de kwalitait van SOG nogal te 
wensen over laat, en dat garantie niet goed geregeld is.

----------


## Stefan17

Het wordt toch de Leatherman "Wave". 
In deze moeilijke tijd heb ik toch nog wat weten te sparen, dus even aanschaffen maar.  :Big Grin: 

Weet iemand nog een voordelig verkooppunt? (liefst via internet.)

De goedkoopste die ik tot nu toe heb kunnen vinden is, www.futurumshop.com/.

Aanbieding:  131.95
(inclusief BTW. Wij berekenen GEEN verzendkosten)+ Hoesje.

----------


## RL sound

Na 6 jaar met de Gerber gewerkt te hebben is het nog steeds voor DE Multitool, en werkelijk alles heb ik er wel mee gedaan, van truss los halen tot dakbedekking snijden e.d.

----------


## B-there

> citaat:Welke multi-tool zal ik kopen???????



Ik zou zeggen GEEN.[8D]
Gewoon wachten op de/een feestdag(en)..
Heb zelf een Gerber ´weetikveel´ 600 (een zwarte) gekregen met die ´ballen & knallen dagen´.. Had er niet eens om gevraagd. :Wink: 
Gelukkig zit er een tang en een mes in.. wel zo gemakkelijk.[^]

Grz

B

----------


## Stefan17

Voor de mensen die ook nog een Leatherman "Wave" aan willen schaffen.....    nu bij V&D voor 130,- euro. [8D]

----------


## AJB

Ik lees tot mijn grote verbazing dat niemand hier in het bezit is van een Gerber MP800... Dit is simpelweg DE beste tool. http://www.gerbertools.com/productImages/8239.jpg

Fijne tool, met o.a. carbine cutters (vervangbaar), grip-spul tegen uit-de-hand-glijd-praktijken... Verder het leatherman klap systeem (gerber schuif spul is leuk, maar kan zeer vervelende blessures opleveren). One-hand-opening voor meest gebruikte functies, incl. zaag (standaard diamandzaagje, maar met 1 klik te vervangen door elke decoupeerzaag achtig blad). Torx wordt meegelevert om functies waar dan ook te plaatsen, de tool zit in een goed stevig etui.

Wel duur (heb er toen 450,- gulden voor betaald) maar ook de in andere posts genoemde levenslange garantie. Voor meer info check http://www.gerbertools.com

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Ik zie je dat mes toch nog niet in één klik opendoen eerlijkgezegd...

mvg,

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Stijn Vanstiphout_
> 
> Ik zie je dat mes toch nog niet in één klik opendoen eerlijkgezegd...
> mvg,



De Tool is normaal net als een letherman ingeklapt... Dus tools zijn (allemaal) bereikbaar zonder het apparaat uit te klappen... :Wink:

----------


## jans

> citaat: Ik ben juist van leatherman afgestapt. Waarom: Als je iets met de tang vastpakt, en het zit goed vast, dan beweeg je de handvatten terug in plaats van de tang te openen.



IK heb dezelfde ervaring met mijn leatherman. Heb besloten een andere, vind buck-tool wel ok, aan te schaffen als de mijne af is. Een probleem, die leatherman gaat niet af.

----------


## Barthez

Welke tool jij moet kopen is geheel afhankelijk van je eigen wensen en tot welke functie jij instant-acces wilt hebben. 

Ik ben vooralsnog erg tevreden met mijn Leatherman S200, en die zie ik voorlopig nog niet vervangen te worden [^]

----------


## Lons-E

hmmm ik heb net de nieuwe Leatherman charge TI besteld, de opvolger van de WAVE..
Binnenkort komt ook de Wave 2004 uit..

TIP over de prijzen, wie slim is besteld in amerika :Wink:  kan je 100 euri besparen op een WAVE in vergelijking met nederland. Vb een wave kost in NL ongeveer 150euri in amerika is dit slechts 75 dollar (incl verzending)

op deze site kun je er meer over vinden.

http://www.backcountry-equipment.com

SUc6

Lons

----------


## djroyS

Voor mij geen twijfel mogenlijk de leatherman. Gewoon en super apparat!

----------


## Gast1401081

ook douaniers zijn er dol op. De mijne is uit weekend-tas (kofferruimte, geen handbagage) gegapt op het vliegveld Stansted.(bij londen)

----------


## DJEM

Dat ze op vliegvelden dol zijn op tassen weet ik. Ik knoop de ritsen altijd bij elkaar met een touwtje. Enkele keren al gehad dat touwtje eraf was. De laatste vlucht naar turkije kerst 2 jaar terug, had ik hem afgezegeld met zo'n douane loodje.. die was ook weg

Wat gereedschap betreft, niet bezuiniggen. En altijd met levenslange garantie kopen. Maak ik handig begruik van. Kennelijk is niks veilig bij mij. Ooit eens een ratel gehad uit een doppenset van 50 euro.. Ratel heeft niet lang gerateld.. Enkelle doppen zijn intussen ook al 12 kant ipv 6 kant. Met 'dat dure gereedschap ga je naar je leverancier, legt het op de toonbank en loop je met nieuw naar buiten.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jans_
> 
> &lt;blockquote id="quote"&gt;&lt;font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" id="quote"&gt;citaat:&lt;hr height="1" noshade id="quote"&gt; Ik ben juist van leatherman afgestapt. Waarom: Als je iets met de tang vastpakt, en het zit goed vast, dan beweeg je de handvatten terug in plaats van de tang te openen.



IK heb dezelfde ervaring met mijn leatherman. Heb besloten een andere, vind buck-tool wel ok, aan te schaffen als de mijne af is. Een probleem, die leatherman gaat niet af.
[/quote]

Dat is inderdaad irritant, maar dat is dan ook echt het enige dat eraan scheelt. Verder is het echt een geweldig ding! Het enige dat ik nu nog mis is fatsoenlijke handschoenen zonder vingertoppen, maar moet eerlijk toegeven dat ik nog te lui geweest ben om ernaar op zoek te gaan.

Ik zie nu dat die dingen in de webshop te verkrijgen zijn. Iemand daar (goeie) ervaringen mee? Weet alleen niet echt wat voor maat handen ik heb, koop daar nooit iets voor  :Smile:

----------


## kokkie

Gewoon de Gerber MP800 Legend.

Waarom, super handig mes, echt in 1x open te klappen en helemaal luxe: gewoon een veer in de tang, zodat je de bek van de tang niet zelf hoefd open te doen. (dichtknijpen nog wel helaas)
En natuurlijk de mesjes in de bek van de tang die je makkelijk zelf kan vervangen (het zijn driehoekjes, dus eerst 2 keer draaien en dan pas nieuwe mesjes aanschaffen) als je toch een serieus stuk ijzerdraad hebt doorgeknipt.

----------


## berth

Verbaas me over zoveel posts over een stomme tang!!
Koop gewoon een leatherman of een gerber of een victorinox of een .......weet ik veel.
En als hij stuk gaat of niet bevalt .... wegflikkeren en wat anders koopen!!
En nu zullen jullie wel zeggen ...weet je wat dat kost!
NOU EEN STUK MINDER ALS DE TIJD(=GELD) DIE ER HIER AAN BESTEEDT WORDT!
Multitool is volgens mij meer een modeverschijnsel in de bizzniz.
Ik heb een Erro master ,voor 30 euro en hij is ijzersterk ,en alle tools te gebruiken zonder de tang uit te klappen.
En als hij stuk gaat .....effe nieuwe halen!!!!
Veel succes met de tangen!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door berth_
> 
> Verbaas me over zoveel posts over een stomme tang!!
> Koop gewoon een leatherman of een gerber of een victorinox of een .......weet ik veel.
> En als hij stuk gaat of niet bevalt .... wegflikkeren en wat anders koopen!!
> En nu zullen jullie wel zeggen ...weet je wat dat kost!
> NOU EEN STUK MINDER ALS DE TIJD(=GELD) DIE ER HIER AAN BESTEEDT WORDT!
> Multitool is volgens mij meer een modeverschijnsel in de bizzniz.
> Ik heb een Erro master ,voor 30 euro en hij is ijzersterk ,en alle tools te gebruiken zonder de tang uit te klappen.
> ...



dacht ff dat ik de enige multi-miljonair op t forum was.....Maar we hebben er dus nog een..

----------


## kokkie

Je moet wat als je nieuw bent en gefrustreerd over het feit dat je nog geen ruim 3000 posts hebt zoals jij Mac.

(ik ook, vandaar deze  ) :Smile:

----------


## berth

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kokkie_
> 
> Je moet wat als je nieuw bent en gefrustreerd over het feit dat je nog geen ruim 3000 posts hebt zoals jij Mac.
> 
> (ik ook, vandaar deze  )



Jammer ,deze reactie !
En zo zijn er heel erg veel op dit forum!!
En het kan zo leuk zijn !!!

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Nee Mag heeft gelijk! Te veel mensen blaten te snel op dt forum. Eigenlijk zou men een cursus moeten krijgen hoe en wat qua etiquette voordat men op een forum mag posten.....

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SpaceyDeeJ_
> 
> Nee Mag heeft gelijk! Te veel mensen blaten te snel op dt forum. Eigenlijk zou men een cursus moeten krijgen hoe en wat qua etiquette voordat men op een forum mag posten.....



En je word op je wenken bedient op http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...TOPIC_ID=11762

Dus laten we hier met z'n allen verder gaan over de tools. Als er mensen zijn die hier tijd in willen steken is dat hun zaak en we laten elkaar in de waarde. Ik heb gesproken, uch [^]

Ik vind het bijvoorbeeld interessant omdat ik er ook al een tijdje over loop te denken  :Wink:

----------


## smmeij

Na bijna 4 jaar heb ik inmiddels dan toch een keuze kunnen maken... :P

Het is de letherman wave geworden, en echt, heb hem nu al ruim een jaar, en als ik hem kwijt ben kan ik er gewoon niet van slapen...

Vind dat ze de multitools in de arbo wet moeten opnemen, scheelt al gauw een volle koffer van 15 kilo meeslepen...  :Wink:

----------


## ralph

hmzz...hebben we toch een tweespalt.
Ik ben namelijk van mening dat een multitool leuk is voor in de bush, als je echt geen sleutel 13 en 18 bij je hebt.
Of ben ik de enige die zoveel kracht moet zetten op een bout-moer verbinding dat de koppen gewoon rond worden....met de volgende keer dus weer een probleem erbij :Wink: 

Multitools zijn handig, maar niet als vervanging voor gewoon degelijk gereedschap.

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> Multitools zijn handig, maar niet als vervanging voor gewoon degelijk gereedschap.



= precies ook mijn mening.

LuxProDeo

(al 5 jaar tevreden gebruiker van een gerber, geen idee welk type, staat er niet op)

----------


## smmeij

Niet als voledige vv maar tijdelijk??

Ga liever alleen met mn letterman een grid in dan met een koffer vol hoor....  :Big Grin:

----------


## ralph

Niet mee eens, als je toch nog omhoog moet kan je beter ff de juiste steeksleutel meepakken...

----------

